# RealTek 8111C --> network cable unplugged



## Paris Yank (Jul 15, 2008)

Hello. I seem to have a problem with the Motherboard NIC. Hope you can help.http://www.techsupportforum.com/images/smilies/wave.gif


Short story:
WinXP network neighborhood says my Realtek RTL8168/8111 PCI-E connection that the network cable is unplugged. But I have an Ethernet cable plugged in to my router (adsl from Free) and it worked before the PC rebuilt.

Long story:
Old PC build; motherboard died and I replaced the old stuff with new stuff: motherboard (GP-EP35C-DR3), cpu (Q6600), memory (Corsair 2mb), video (ASUS Nvidia GeForce GTS8600 ). Restarted, updated drivers, re-registered WinXP (Home edition with latest updates SP2/3) and everything works except the n/w; LEDs do not lite. Did *not* re-install Win from the original 2004 disk.

Configured BIOS Allow boot from LAN; boot order LAN then as in BIOS, disk, CDROM, USB.
De-installed RealTek drivers / re-installed with latest version

At each cold start, the BIOS indicates “REALTEK: PXE Media test failure: check cable”; this is before Windows starts

Tried three Ethernet cables; always ‘cable unplugged’; but each cable to adsl always works with another computer.

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: netsh winsock reset catalog
Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. netsh int ip reset reset.log
LEDs still do not lite

Sent a message to Gigabyte; no response
http://www.techsupportforum.com/images/smilies/4-dontknow.gif

Note that I setup a USB connection to the adsl router so that I can connect (somehow) to the Internet. Tried with / without the USB network connection; still same issue with the RealTek NIC.

Also installed the RealTek diagnostic utility. Says that there is no network cable.

C:\ > NBTSTAT -n

Local Area Connection 10:
Node IpAddress: [0.0.0.0] Scope Id: []

No names in cache

Local Area Connection 9:
Node IpAddress: [82.67.189.199] Scope Id: []

NetBIOS Local Name Table

Name Type Status
---------------------------------------------
MEDUSA01 <20> UNIQUE Registered

C:\ > IPCONFIG /ALL

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : medusa01
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 10:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8168/8111 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet NIC
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1D-7D-04-05-03

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 9:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Carte réseau virtuelle FreeBox USB
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-07-CB-00-00-FF
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 82.67.189.199
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::207:cbff:fe00:ff%6
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 82.67.189.254
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 82.67.188.254
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 212.27.54.252
212.27.53.252
fec0:0:0:ffff::1%2
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%2
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%2
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Monday, July 21, 2008 6:24:16 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Monday, July 28, 2008 6:24:16 PM

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 80-00-FB-73-AD-BC-42-38
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::ffff:ffff:fffd%5
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter 6to4 Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : 6to4 Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 52-43-BD-C7
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 2002:5243:bdc7::5243:bdc7
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 2002:c058:6301::c058:6301
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%2
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%2
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%2
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 52-43-BD-C7
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::5efe:82.67.189.199%2
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%2
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%2
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%2
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled



Firefox diagnostics; USB and Ethernet connections active

Diagnostic results:
Probing Network Adapters... passed.
2 adapters are found.

Probing connected network adapters... passed. 
At lease one Adpater is connected - OK!

Probing DHCP configurations... successful.

Probing local IP statck... passed. 
Local IP stack intact! 

Probing the gateway configuration... passed.
Default gateway is configured.

Probing web host http://www.yahoo.com... passed.

Found: The website http://http://www.yahoo.com is responding. 

If your web site does not respond, perhaps the web application may have experienced some difficulties. 
Please try to click the refresh button. 
Contact the web site admin if the problem persists.

Diagnostic tests rely on ICMP. Some firewalls may prevent 
ICMP packets from going out hence cause tests to fail.


Firefox diagnostics; disable USB connection

Diagnostic results:
Probing Network Adapters... passed.
1 adapters are found.

Probing connected network adapters... failed.

Found: None of the network interfaces are connected. Diagnostic tests rely on ICMP. Some firewalls may prevent 
ICMP packets from going out hence cause tests to fail.

Any ideas ???
Thanks in advance,
Dan


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

If you know the NIC, the cable, and the port on the router/switch is good, the top suspect is incorrect or missing device drivers for the NIC.


----------



## Paris Yank (Jul 15, 2008)

johnwill said:


> If you know the NIC, the cable, and the port on the router/switch is good, the top suspect is incorrect or missing device drivers for the NIC.


Hmmm. Actually I do not know if the NIC is good. It may be bad or not powered up.

As for the cable and the router port, yeah. Fairly sure they are OK.

So to sum up, it is either a bad NIC or incorrect/missing device drivers. Seems weird. From the Windows point of view everything is in place.

Is it worth spending a lot of time resolving this or do I just buy a separate NIC card ?:4-dontkno

/Thanks.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *devmgmt.msc*

Please respond to *all* the following steps.


Under *Network adapters*, please tell me all the devices listed. 
Are there any devices under *Network adapters* that have a red x displayed?
Also, are there any devices anywhere in the *Device Manager* display with yellow *?* or *!* displayed?


----------



## Paris Yank (Jul 15, 2008)

1. Network Adapters: 
"Carte reseau virtuelle FreeBox USB" this is the adls USB connection I have to use to connect to the adsl / internet. The provider said the driver will appear as a network adapter.
"Realtek RTL8168/8111 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet NIC

2. Both adapters are green; no other symbols

3. Two devices have a yellow "!". 
USB Human Interface Device "This device cannot start" I do not know what this device is. Location 0 USB device. I had this message with the old build.
Monitors - Unknown device - "Drivers for this device not installed" This is my little HP monitor. I will install the drivers.

I still cannot get it out of my head that the BIOS indicates that it cannot find a cable. This is before WinXP starts. Maybe a clue ?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## gistek (May 8, 2007)

Whenever I get a yellow ! next to a component in the device window, I delete it and re-boot, forcing the 'puter to re-install that device.

Two other possibilities I can think of off-hand (well actually 3, but I'll get to that)

You mentioned that you rebuilt your computer. It's possible there is a problem with the connection between the network card and motherboard or network card and cable.

For the first, clean the network card's connectors (I use a pink pearl eraser) and try again. If that doesn't work, try a different slot.

It's harder to clean the connectors in the CAT-5 socket, but that's another place that can cause this problem.


----------



## michaelmounir (Oct 8, 2008)

i have the same problem ...

i have Gigabyte 945 Mother Board and the same Network adapter built in the mother board
but i figured out how to connect to internet

1. unplug ur Network cable
2.Disable ur adapter ( control panel - network and internet connection - network connection )
and right click on ur connection and disable it 
3. then re enable it 
4. plug ur cable ...

thats worked for me ... i hope it will work with u


----------

